# كيفية اختيار الموقع الصحيح لانشاء محطة الصرف الصحي؟



## ENG-Ritaj (5 ديسمبر 2010)

كيف يتم تحديد موقع المحطة؟ وهل ميلان الارض له عللاقة مهمة في الموقع ؟
يرجى الافادة وشكرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (5 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم من اهم العناصر التي يجب مراعاتها هو ابعاد موقع المحطة عن التجمعات السكنية وفي اتجاه معاكس للرياح بحيث يتم ابعاد الروائح عن المناطق السكنية وفي حال عدم وجود منسوب يسمح بتصريف المياه العادمة انسيابيا يتم انشاء خزانات تجميع مغلقة يتم ضخ المياه العادمة منها الى وحدة المعالجة .
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## مهندس المحبة (5 ديسمبر 2010)

موضوع جديد في المضمون ننتظر المزيد من المناقشات .........


----------



## abue tycer (14 ديسمبر 2010)

*موضوع مفيد*

الموضوع يمكن ان يفي بالغرض عند قرائته بتمعمن مع اجمل تحياتي​


----------

